# Cervical viral changes and vitamins following normal smear + hpv in sample



## Cara (Jul 26, 2013)

So me and my cervix have been on a little journey - had LLETZ procedure for CIN3 and 2 normal smears since. Last smear came back NORMAL but the sample showed i have the HPV present. 
  	Been back to the hospital for a colposcopy today and the virus has made changes to my cervix, even though the smear came back normal, so how it was explained is this is like a 'pre-pre change'.  They took a biopsy (always not fun) and said depending on the results ill either have another treatment (cry) or go back into yearly smear tests (please please please be this).
  	Anyway!

  	Its a virus! Like a cold or influenza.  Your body just fights it and removes it. But whats the best way to get rid of a virus, what vitamins do you take?

  	I eat healthy. I get exercise - mainly walking! But i went to a health food shop and they pretty much had no idea what to suggest other than point me in the direction of all the really expensive vitamins (typical).

  	Will taking extra vitamins be any use?  Is there anybody out there who has heard about this or even had this? No amount of googling has thrown up anything useful really.

  	My mum suggested homeopathy but i have to wait a month before i can talk about that with my doctor.

  	Any help would be welcomed.

  	Thanks
  	x


----------



## Cara (Jul 27, 2013)

Extensive googling has lead me to Red Marine Algae and Chlorella! I have ordered some of these and bet that someone will want to CP me now my bank is empty!


----------



## Janice (Jul 28, 2013)

Best of luck on getting good news back from your biopsy! I am crossing my fingers for you. Let us know how the vitamins work out for you.


----------



## JaMK (Jul 29, 2013)

how long have you had HPV?  ive read before that it is curable....


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cara said:


> So me and my cervix have been on a little journey - had LLETZ procedure for CIN3 and 2 normal smears since. Last smear came back NORMAL but the sample showed i have the HPV present.
> Been back to the hospital for a colposcopy today and the virus has made changes to my cervix, even though the smear came back normal, so how it was explained is this is like a 'pre-pre change'.  They took a biopsy (always not fun) and said depending on the results ill either have another treatment (cry) or go back into yearly smear tests (please please please be this).
> Anyway!
> 
> ...


  	 HPV = a viral infection + sexual intercourse ( or sometimes but it's very uncommon in swimming-pools, spas with hot waters etc... ). No treatment available so far I know ( preventive I mean ), the only thing to do is yearly cervical  smear, as you suggested,  and condoms of course.  If a treatment is necessary, you must undergo it, as you know HPV can lead to other conditions.
  	Good luck, I hope everything will be ok for you.


----------



## Cara (Jul 29, 2013)

I really wouldnt know how long ive had the HPV in my system. In the UK, they recently started testing for the virus in smear samples, so if they hadnt, i wouldnt have known i had it as the smear itself was normal. 
  	You can take measures to help your body fight the virus, im hoping the red marine algae tablets will help kick its butt as im already pretty healtlhy, active, dont smoke, barely ever drink alcohol and do drink loads of green tea!

  	x


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 29, 2013)

Green tea is *excellent* and *Vitamins C and E* can help ( some veggies and fruit ), pomegranate juice ( organic ), no suppléments, it's useless and possibly dangerous unless prescribed by your doctor, avoid them. No sugar ( I mean sweets and sodas etc... ) , no alcohol, no smoking,





See you


----------

